# Just had our 5th failed cycle - anyone else with this experience



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi ladies

On sat I found out our 5th cycle failed. I'm devastated. Just wondering those of you with several failed cycles - how do you know when to stop? I have one frostie and thinking of donr eggs. When do you know when to try again? How do you find strength? Shoud I use frostie first then donr eggs? 

Any advice is really helpful x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear you've had so many failed cycles.  I also had 5 failed cycles before my bfp last year. At that point I decided to do a lot of research into what might possibly be going wrong. I read Agate's FAQ on failed cycles (very, very useful) and looked at what other clinics were doing. I decided to switch clinics to the wonderful Serum, and did the hidden c test, which came back positve. I had a hysto too, which removed 'dead' lining and polyps and did implantation cuts. Penny at Serum gave me a completely new protocol and I finally got my first ever bfp. 

I just think sometimes it helps to take a step back and regroup.  It might be that for you it's best to continue with the frosties, or take extra tests, switch clinics, or start to think about a move to DE. There are some wonderful threads on here that can help with all of these.

Good luck xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hannah darling you are not alone  

I had my 5th BFN in Jan 2013 and it's truly taken it's toll on me. If not emotionally, physically, my relationship but also financially. 

I thought moving to a new clinic, having a hysto, scratch, immunes drugs and donor sperm was the hidden key but once again perfect fertilisation, fab lining extra meds etc etc and again same outcome. 

I've now been to see a consultation at a BMI clinic and he thinks I should have both tubes removed despite them being clipped as these blinking things could be the problem to my success.. It's heartbreaking that I've spent so much money and years pining for this only to be told my womens bits need removing to give me hope to move forward. 

I've looked into DE and I think if my two frosties don't make it later on in the year then I shall go to Dogus with DE but it'll take me a while now to save up for that hopeful dream. 

Time really is the only healer right now so sit back, let life flash you by and believe in the future.. You are a lot younger than I so you've that on your side. 

xxx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Hannah
There is no magic number, only you know if you have the strength to carry on and the finances to. Every cycle takes a huge toll on your body and mind and just gets harder but your cycles seem to be getting better according to your signature profile. Personally I would do another and then rethink if that's the end. You still have a frostie too. At your age I guess it doesn't matter which way round you do it. I am doing a 6th and 7th and then use frosties and then onto DE. Well hopefully no.6 is the one of course.
All the best
Mel x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Hannah

Sorry to hear you have had another failure, it gets harder each time     Have you had any immunes tests? If not I would look into this before starting again. I would also look into blood clotting infection tests and karotyping as 5 BFNs is a lot, I have had 3 failed cycles plus failed IUI and it turns out my immune system is killing my embies so this is the reason for the failures 

Good luck xx


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Hannah,

I'm so sorry you are in this position.  It's heartbreaking I know.  We had 5 failed cycles and stopped at that point.  It was a mutual decision and the main reason was that we just ran out of hope. 

As someone has said, there is no magic number.  I think the best strategy is just don't put pressure on yourselves: You don't need to decide right now and you can always change your mind later on.  

I really feel for you as I know how awful this is.

Cazne x


----------



## lauraf (Oct 1, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear this.  I've only had one failed fresh cycle and a failed frozen with one embryo and I know how hard its been for me, so can only imagine your pain having gone through this five times.  Its torture.  

I just wanted to repeat what some of the other ladies have said.  I think it would be a really good idea to get your immunes tested. This could be a reason for your failed cycles.  I'm with the ARGC in London and this is where I discovered I have high immunes, which are most likely to blame for me never becoming pregnant.  They're very expensive, but trust me, they check everything and have the best results in Europe.  So many women that I cycled with in Feb had had tons of failed cycles elsewhere and got a BFP.  I'd say out of ten women I was chatting to, the ARGC managed to get 8 pregnant (unfortunately I was one of the two that didn't, but I have faith in them and am hoping it'll work for me next time).  

They will have lots of information about your body and how it responds from your other clinics, so try to think of your failed cycles as a good amount of research to help you get your successful outcome.  I would definitely try ARGC first or Serum in Greece (who I've also heard are really good as well as cheaper).  Don't give up.  

xx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm so with the other ladies on the issue of immunes! We started off knowing about the male factor. After 5 failed cycles, we discovered that I had slightly elevated cytokines when getting pregnant plus 6 hla matches between me and my husband that cause my body to reject the embryos.  We went to Dr.  Braverman and after the first cycle with him, we got our positive result. On Monday,  we will be 28 weeks, God willing. 
So, don't do any more ivfs without tests being done!


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

We finally got our daughter on tx #17.....with aspirin, clexane and prednisolone, after an endo biopsy and scratch. Cycle #14 we switched to double donor. Follow your gut instinct.
All the very best for your journey x


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ladies thank you so so much for responding to me.  I did have immune s tested and they found out that my NK cells were slightly high at 14 -should be below 12. I did intripilad infusion therapy for this and also steroids. They also checked my blood clot and was on 20mg of clexane.  We changed clinics to Sims in Dublin this time and they did all this extra tests. We tried the scratch also - which was so sore that I collapsed afterwards and had to be given a drip to come back around. 

I guess I feel like I've been through the mill. I think wee frostie is a special one and talking to DH I think we will try with him. Is it weird that when I was reading out 2ww thread and some girls were saying some tests were not sensitive enough that the thought came into my head to test agin? I mean I had 2 neg tests last sat and af is here in flow flow yet my brain still thinks there is a chance this worked - I realise that sounds nuts!! 

Thank you so much for your kind words again xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Hannah,

I'm sorry to read that you're fifth ivf failed. I knlw that it's tough and exactly what you're going through. I'm currently on the 2ww of transfers 6 and 7. We've now had 7 top quality blasts transferred and nothing... It's heartbreaking. I agree with the other ladies. I think that you should give yourself a wee bit of time and you can change your mind whenever you want. We just used our last 2 frosties. I think I'd be tempted to use your last frostie and then make a decision from there. I'm not quite sure what we are going to do yet but I also know that the end is nearer. Physically,emotionslly and financially,I don't have much left in me. Xx


----------

